# Hills prescription dog food



## Twiglet61 (Jul 15, 2014)

Is it possible to get Hill's prescription dog food in Spain ?
My dog is on ID sensitivity control,or is there an alternative similar food in Spain ?


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

I havent seen that particular brand in the vets local to where we are but they do have Royal Canin which may be an alternative ? Or maybe amazon would deliver to Spain ?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We can get Hill's where we are - Royal Canin too - available from good pet shops and at the vet...


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

thrax said:


> We can get Hill's where we are - Royal Canin too - available from good pet shops and at the vet...


I orden hills online from the uk, so much cheaper. Zooplus is the best in Spain but they don't do the particular one that I need.


----------

